# Albuquerque Ambulance Service



## luke_31 (Jun 26, 2011)

anybody heard of them they look like they are hiring.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2011)

Let me get to my hotel tonight and I can answer any questions about them you might have. I know they're hiring medics, but I think they are are finished hiring I/B for a bit. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 26, 2011)

1. what is their pay rate for paramedics?

2. What is the hiring process if you know?

3. What are some good things about the company?

4. What about bad things?

5. How are they on hiring out of state paramedics?

6. What makes them better than other local companies?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 27, 2011)

luke_31 said:


> 1. what is their pay rate for paramedics?
> 
> 2. What is the hiring process if you know?
> 
> ...



1) Pay is somewhere like $18 for medics. I'll double check that with a buddy of mine that works there.
2) Hiring process consists of applying, at least 1 interview, a physical and step test, one of the hardest written tests I've ever seen, and then once everything gets passed you have a 2-3 week orientation process.
3) The company is pretty good about making sure equipment is all in good shape and up to date. Trucks are all newer (I think the oldest is maybe 2-3 years old for the cab, and they're phasing out all the E-series boxes and going to F-series boxes for 911 and Sprinter Type IIs for IFT), Part of a major hospital system in NM, so they're not going away any time soon, also Bus runs EMS in Ruidoso (Lincoln County) and Epanola.
4)AAS has a slightly restricted protocol compared to NM State scope. You are float pool for the first few months which means your schedule changes monthly and you cannot bid for a schedule until you get a little seniority. 
5) They will NOT even look at an application from an out of state applicant unless that applicant already has a NM EMT cert in hand. The process of obtaining a NM medic cert is relatively simple, as they will take NREMT-P as proof of course completion, but you will have to take the state written. Not sure how hard it is to schedule that, since I have only done that at the EMT-I level and I had to wait for a state test... but since NM EMT-Ps that finished their education in NM don't take a state test... Ther'es no test dates set up for medics.
6) Honestly, they are the only 911 service in the BernCo area. Transporting anyways. AFD and BCFD both first respond to all scenes (and they are ALS agencies with LOTS of medics) and rarely transport in their rescues. The other local services are Superior (911 in Torrance, San Miguel, and Chavez Counties, and IFT in BernCo), Living Cross Ambulance (service I work for at the moment, does 911 in ValCo, just south of ABQ), and the FDs for all the cities and counties around. I won't work for AAS just because I don't like just being an EVO, and at Cross I actually run an ILS truck in a rural county.


----------

